# 2001 USA Orbital Weapons Platform from Mad Dog Resin



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hi Guys! Stepping out of lurk mode for a minute here....

Now available from Mad Dog Resin! 

Based on the sketch from the Bizony book, and stills from the movie. 

This one was patterned by Alfred Wong, is about 14 inches long, and about as fat as a can of soda. 

Email [email protected] if you are interested in one. Price is $95 + $10 shipping.

Thanks!

Charlie


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

How big is the finished model?
Is it an original design?
Is it based on a movie subject?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's from _2001: A Space Odyssey_. It's the first satellite shown after the famous jump cut from a bone throw into the air by the apeman. Arthur Clarke's novelization makes it clear that the objects we see in the next few shots are orbital nuclear weapons platforms, though it isn't stated in the movie.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I want one of each.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Hi Capt Frank!

It measures about 14 inches long fully assembled.

Thanks!

Charlie


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

scotpens said:


> It's from _2001: A Space Odyssey_. It's the first satellite shown after the famous jump cut from a bone throw into the air by the apeman. Arthur Clarke's novelization makes it clear that the objects we see in the next few shots are orbital nuclear weapons platforms, though it isn't stated in the movie.


Thanks for that info. It's been years since I saw the movie, and all I remember was the bone turning into the spinning pen. I thought that was the best commentary I'd ever seen. Pens are weapons now. A stroke of a pen can cause the death of millions nowdays.

I'm gonna watch the movie again.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*The Orbital Defense Engineering Commission*

Hey folks,
This might interest some here...

A forum (The ODEC) has been setup specifically for the 2001:ASO satellites. 

It began with Mad Dog's US Nuke, expanded with Timeslip's French Bomb, and now the third, the Chinese Satellite, from AJA Models is on it's way!

New and Improved, come on over for some good old-fashioned radioactive fun! WiPS, Reference Materials and General Discussion of everyone's favorite bombs.

*The Orbital Defense Engineering Commission*
http://odec.proboards83.com/index.cgi

Executed and Run by Lunadude

Thanks!
ModelMan


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

Any one have any painting suggestions/details? Mad Dog Models does not have any instructions in the box on these. Thanx


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Price of this kit?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

gwynethh said:


> Any one have any painting suggestions/details? Mad Dog Models does not have any instructions in the box on these. Thanx


From what I remember of the movie, all the orbital nukes were basically shades of gray, light gray, lighter gray, off-white, dirty white, and almost-white.

Although the French bomb may have had a touch of mauve.


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Price of this kit?


80$
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1161


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

scotpens said:


> From what I remember of the movie, all the orbital nukes were basically shades of gray, light gray, lighter gray, off-white, dirty white, and almost-white.
> 
> Although the French bomb may have had a touch of mauve.


Thanx


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

C'mon by to the Orbital Defense Commission and add your work!

There are a number of mod's that can help make this kit more accurate.

http://odec.proboards83.com/index.cgi

And with links to, and exclusive news about, the other 2001 kits coming down the line!


----------

